# warum operator || cannot be applied to int, double



## Guest (31. Jan 2005)

warum "operator || cannot be applied to int, double" in Zeile 16


```
double g=2, c;
                                	
                  	BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader( 
                    new InputStreamReader(System.in)); 
                    
                    System.out.println("Generieren eines 'Quadratrests' mit Hilfe des 'Quadratrest-Generator'! "); 
                    System.out.println();
                    System.out.println("Geben Sie eine Primzahl ein"); 
                    c = Double.parseDouble(br.readLine()); 
                    
                    while (g<c)
                    {
                    	g=g+1;
                    	
                    		while (c/g=1 || c)
                    		{
                    			System.out.println("Das ist keine Primzahl!");
                    		}
                    }
```

und warum "unexpected" type bei 


```
while (c / g = 1 || c)
         ^
```


----------



## DP (31. Jan 2005)

|| c ist kein ausdruck - was soll da zu true oder false führen?

wenn dann while((c/g==1) || (c ==x))


----------



## meez (31. Jan 2005)

```
while (c / g = 1 || c)
```
Weil das keine bool  Ausdruck ist...

EDIT: Mist...Heute schon zum zweiten mal zu spät... :bae:


----------



## Gast (31. Jan 2005)

trotzdem gibt der mir immernoch den Fehler unexpected type ... aus bei dem geteilt Zeichen ("/")


----------



## meez (31. Jan 2005)

Schreib mal 1.0 oder 1d


----------



## DP (31. Jan 2005)

weil du meine antwort ignorierst. deshalb.


----------



## Gast (31. Jan 2005)

an DP ich hab deine antwort nicht ignoriert. ich hab nur vergessen  zu schreiben wass ich verändert habe sorry





```
while (c / g = 1 || c / g=c)
```


----------



## Wildcard (31. Jan 2005)

Doch du hast sie ignoriert:

```
while (c / g == 1 || c / g==c)
```
 :roll:


----------



## DP (31. Jan 2005)

immernoch falsch, hölle.

mach mal aus deinen = ein ==, dann klappt das auch


----------



## Gast (31. Jan 2005)

du hattest recht ich hab das zweite "=" übersehen jetzt funktioniertst herzlichen dank


----------



## meez (31. Jan 2005)

Warum eigentlich so kompliziert?

```
while (c / g == 1 || c / g==c)
```

=>


```
while (c == g || g==1)
```


----------



## DP (31. Jan 2005)

darum ging es ja ned


----------

